# post op update



## matt.m (Jan 27, 2007)

This prior Thursday I went to see the doctor about my recovery. He told me that yes the swelling is still bad. However, my knee was on the mend at 2x the rate he expected. Yes it istill hurts to bend too far or very often.

However, I have been doing TKD/HKD isometic style kicking through a standable range of motion while sitting. My goal is to be able to return to class the last week of Feb. and go to our National Convention in Cape March 16,17,18.

Since yesterday I have been out of my leg immobilizer and back into my regular leg brace. The nice thing about it is that I can tell the surgery helped with a lot. Just can't do anything about stability without the total joint replacement.

Oh well such as life.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 27, 2007)

That's great news Matt but don't rush your training. Take the time you need to heal, there will be other tournaments. Getting your knee back to 100% is priority so you CAN participate in future events.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2007)

Glad to hear it, but take it slow.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 27, 2007)

Great news, but as the others have said, take it slow. Your schedule and your body's schedules may be different, and you'll end up being out of commission longer if you try to rush it too much. Good Luck and stay well


----------



## howard (Jan 27, 2007)

Matt, congrats on the good news.  Slow but sure on the return to training... don't risk undoing all the good the surgery has done.

Best of luck in your rehab, and I hope you return to full training with all due speed.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2007)

Hang in there Matt and remember that slow and steady wins the race. (particularly when in rehab)


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know Matt, I've been thinking, and no, you would not believe the head ache (that) has given me. Any hoo, remember when I said for you to take it slow and easy, well, I've had a change of heart. I think the best thing would be for you to get out and work that knee and get it back in shape right now. I know just the way to help too. I am an Elk hunter but I've always wanted to go to Alaska and hunt bears with spears, just like in the old days and I would like you to come with me. What do you think? It would be fun and the experience of a life time, and hey, say we didn't kill the bear, well, since it would just be me and you and I only have to out run you not the bear well, anyway, think about it. 

Waiting anxiously, 
The Happy Elk Hunter.....................................:angel:


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that you are recovering from surgery nicely!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 28, 2007)

Matt,

Slow and steady wins the race.  The important thing to remember is to take recovery seriously.  As much as you want to compete in March, there will be other years should you not be able to.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  I am delighted to hear that you can feel the difference already!

Keep up with the speedy recovery!

Lisa


----------

